# Kommunikation ModBus <--> Danfoss



## Mullberger (20 Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits!
Hab folgendes Problem: Kopplung Berthel PanelCon70 mit Danfoss VLT2800 über Modbus RTU.
Ich schicke von der SPS ein Telegramm an den FU, erhalte aus meinem Kommunikations-FC (Berthel-Eigenbau) ein DONE ohne Fehler. Am FU jedoch geschieht gar nichts.
Entferne ich eine Ader der RS485-Verbindung, meldet der Baustein auch ganz brav ein Timeout vom Verbindungspartner. Seitens der SPS scheint also alles in Ordnung.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so was? Was für Kontrollmöglichkeiten seitens des FU gibt es?


----------

